# Chance - Shar-Pei



## guineapigqueen

I am new to the forum so I am sharing pictures of my herd of animals.
Chance is a Black Shar-Pei, he is 13mths old and was born 12.12.06 and lucky for him my birthday is the 14.12 so I never forget his! He is truely my baby, I have been ill with flu all week and guess who has been their in bed with me snuggling and keeping me warm, not my other half thats for sure!

Here is my gorgeous boy.

With his pal, Delightful









Blue tongue!









Chances other friends, Loba and Kanika (btw she is a Skinny Pig, nearly hairless Guinea Pig, look out for her in the rodent section)









Knackered









In his orange coat, when its cold/rain or snow









Emma x


----------



## Vixie

great pics its so nice to see different species getting along


----------



## Mycavyangels

awwww Great photos all your pets are too cute


----------



## Angel

Aaw they are lovely.

Its funny as my dog gets on reall ywell with our guinea pigs aswell.
She mothers then.


----------



## Debbie

Fab pics - love the one with all 3 on.....just lovely


----------



## hammy hamster

What lovely guinea pigs. I bet the little ones don't share their sunflower seeds with the big one.

They're all beautiful !


----------



## colliemerles

lovely pictures,, .......................


----------



## carol

great pic's 
hope your feeling better


----------



## BredaKim

Awwww!! Gorgeous!! Love Shar Pei's!!


----------

